# What is the best method of auto mounting extfat  on freebsd



## Mitchera (Jul 21, 2022)

I have having problems trying to have auotomount. and most tutorials I see either dont work for me, or are many years old. anything would be nice thank you


----------



## hbsd (Jul 21, 2022)

vermaden/automount


----------



## SirDice (Jul 21, 2022)

Use the port/package: sysutils/automount


----------



## wb7odyfred (Jul 23, 2022)

Your question was specific to ExFat partition.  DSBMC and DSBMD  from packages works for me for mounting the cellphone as  MTP files and using Grsync for transferring pictures to a specific directory on my GhostBSD computer.  I, too, am interested in ExFat partition automatic mounting.  The description says it will mount Exfat partitions

https://freeshell.de/~mk/projects/dsbmd.html
https://github.com/mrclksr/DSBMD Source Code


----------

